# Today's the day ..... I just left Coco at the vets for her spay



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Good luck trying to keep your mind off it! I'm sure she will be just fine. I did the same as you, she had the drip. Can't remember what I decided about the blood test. She will probably want lots of cuddles tonight and be fairly subdued. Have you got a onesie for her? I found it helped for Lola. N xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Willow is on her way in right now. They also do blood work and keep them over night. Good luck to your baby girl. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Good luck to Coco I'm sure she will be fine! Molly had some blood work done but not sure about a drip? She came home the same night went in at 9:30am and we picked her up at 5:00pm. The day was long and the house felt empty cause she is always in my feet

Is little Willow getting spayed today too?? If so I am sending her lots of hugs


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Good luck to Willow too! She is growing up so quickly! N x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Best wishes to CoCo. I was lucky as I was extremely busy that day. Hope you can keep yourself busy too. 

I did get the bloodwork done. I know it's extra but I figure its a good baseline to compare in the future. I know they noticed changes in my previous dog's liver enzymes because of the bloodwork we has done early on.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Good luck to both Coco and Willow, I am sure they will have lots of love and care waiting to get them back to their beautiful little selves in no time. 
I guess the vet will explain to me when Savannahs time comes but what exactly is the drip for?
Thinking of you all.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Good Luck to coco and to Willow on their spay day. I am sure they will both be just fine. sending healing thoughts to the both of them.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I hope Coco got on ok today ...

I'm sure this evening you'll be glad that its all over...just a few days to recover and she'll be as right as rain. 

I got neither the fluids nor the blood tests, why its a choice is really beyond my comprehension. 

xxx


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Hope both girls are recovering well! I also went with the fluids & blood test, didn't really understand what it was for but just wanted the best for Darcie x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhh ladies you've had a worrying day, I hope Coco and Willow are fine, I'm sure they will be xxx


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good to hear that Coco is home...
I never put the cone pon Kiki and she put herself to bed in her normal place - I did get up and check on her, but she just slept.
I hope Coco has a good night and that you are able to relax...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We didn't use the cone either. The onsie was enough. We kept Lola in our room the first night but she did better the next nights in her usual spot in the spare room.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wishing Coco a speedy recovery time.


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ow, poor puppy. But honestly she'll be better before you know it.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Poor thing.... I slept downstairs the first night with both of mine but then didnt use the collar I hoe you ave a settled night, she'll probably just sleep x


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh bless her, she looks wiped out :hug:


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad Coco is ok. I remember Molly had the cone of shame the first night it was awful. I ended up sleeping on the floor with her. She was crying and couldn't fit in her crate so she wasn't happy. The next day we got a onesie and an inflatable cone an she did much better! Wish her a speedy recovery


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is so pretty. I love her color. Poor little poo. I hope Coco is better today.
We picked up Willow at 2. She is acting like nothing happened to her. She came home and had lunch and chewed on a bully. She tried to jump on the sofa a few times  so even though she didn't seem to need the pain meds I gave it to her just to take her down a notch. She ate dinner and then ate half of jakes dinner. I swear they didn't feed her.
She is doing good with the onesie. Not licking or anything. She sleeps with us anyway so no issue there.
She is finally napping. Jake and i are exhausted!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe speedy recovery! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She is a little champion Molly was mellow in the house but outside if she saw someone she knew she would go crazy! It was hard to keep her calm but we did the best we could and she healed up fine! The onesie helped to keep dirt etc...off her cut and her inflatable cone was great too! She actually didn't mind it


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Cute puppy girl - she still has sleepy eyes - it took Kiki a good three days to get the anaesthetic out of her system - then there was no stopping her!!!
Maybe the heat helps to make them rest too?
Hope Coco is soon back to normal.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

awww she is adorable what a sweet face she has I want to kiss her head


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is so sleepy and so cute! I love the liver color nose.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw poor girl. Cockapoos where their hearts on their sleeve.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Coco's face looks beautifully trimmed! Do you don't yourself or is it the work of a groomer? Pretty girl  x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

The worst is over now. Hope it all continues to go well for both Coco and Willow.


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Bless both coco and willow  Minnie has her spay 3 weeks ago her fur has almost grown back now  within a few days she was completely back to normal  lots of love :hug:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Beth Watkins said:


> Bless both coco and willow  Minnie has her spay 3 weeks ago her fur has almost grown back now  within a few days she was completely back to normal  lots of love :hug:


so glad Minnie is back to herself! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Glad to read all went well with Coco and Willow. They will be back to themselves in no time. Apart from still trying to get to the dissolvable stitches that haven't dissolved yet, Roo is absolutely back to normal. I'm sure your girls will be too


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The drip shouldn't be a choice for the owner to make. For a short surgery it isn't required in a healthy dog. If an emergency occurs or there's a drop in pressure for example then a drip will be used anyway!! Some of these vets are just looking for ways to make an extra few pounds. Wonder if they charge extra if another drip is needed.


----------

